# Bianchi Sport SX (85-87???)



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm new to the road and need help with a bike found on Craiglist. I obviously don't want to pay more than the bike is worth. I'm in TX and the seller is asking $300. The seller seems willing to haggle but I have no idea what's a fair price and would extremely appreciate advice on a fair offer for the bike.

Here are all the details I have at the moment:

Mint condition - always garaged, never left in the weather
No scratches or rust
No saddle offered with it
Needs new tires
59cm w/ 33" standover (I'm 6-ft, 32-33" inseam, so I think it will fit)
Shimano Brakes (don't know model)
Suntour gear components (LePree on shifters+rear-D)

By the way, it's a bit of a drive so it's not easy to pop over and check it out and take pics, etc. Thanks in advance to any that help.

Here are some photos the owner messaged to me:

EDIT: I actually have a 34" inseam...


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks in decent shape from the pics, but mid-low end components & frame made in Japan (nothing wrong with that though, ishiwata is decent stuff). Hard to tell from pic, but front brake looks cheapo. 
I'd say more like $200ish. circa '86 is about right with the LePree.
These types of bikes have a bit more cachet with the "hipster" crowd these days, so they're fetching decent prices.

Primary is fit though, and a 59 may be long in the toptube for you.


----------



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

logbiter said:


> Looks in decent shape from the pics, but mid-low end components & frame made in Japan (nothing wrong with that though, ishiwata is decent stuff). Hard to tell from pic, but front brake looks cheapo.
> I'd say more like $200ish. circa '86 is about right with the LePree.
> These types of bikes have a bit more cachet with the "hipster" crowd these days, so they're fetching decent prices.
> 
> Primary is fit though, and a 59 may be long in the toptube for you.


Thanks for the input, pal. I really do appreciate it. I've got a pretty long reach so I seem to feel more at home in a longer cockpit. I've sat, mind you not ridden, 63-cm frames where the reach feels good, but my LBS recommends around a 58 for me. Keep in mind, this is just for a weekly 20-miler - at least for now it is:wink5:


----------



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone else wanna weigh in?


----------



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nevermind... this one got away from me, but a I did score a 94 Bridgestone RB-2. Yay me!


----------



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Polak291 said:


> Very cool, looking forward to updates.


Here's a link to the Bridgestone: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/re...-2-im-stoked-275300-post3827609.html#poststop


----------

